

Ask HN: Gift/book idea? - rjett

My little brother's birthday is coming up and I would like to get him an interesting gift. He's studying weapons and systems engineering and really loves what he's studying so I was thinking maybe a book pertaining to this subject area, but I would feel weird buying him something like a textbook. Can anyone give me some gift ideas?
======
sidmitra
Weapons and Systems Engineering!! The art of war - Sun Tzu was the first thing
that popped into my head for some reason. Not that it has anything to do with
that subject.

